# Sound abspielen



## dave (7. August 2001)

Hat jemand von euch ne Ahnung, wie ich mit JS ne Wave-Datei abspielen kann? 
Hab's schon mit location.href="soundfile.wav"; probiert, geht aber net da bietet er die Datei zum download an... (logisch eigentlich).

Keine Ahung, vielleicht geht's auch gar net....

Danke schon mal!


----------



## fruehbeet (8. August 2001)

Hi Dave!

Du nimmst dieses script in den head: 

<SCRIPT LANGUAGE=JavaScript> 

function Sound1(){ 
document.sound1.play(); 
} 
</SCRIPT> 


Das in den Body: 

<EMBED SRC="waffe.wav" autostart=false HIDDEN=TRUE NAME="sound1" MASTERSOUND> 

und nimmst so den Button in den Body 

<button onclick="Sound1()" value="Sound">


Dann spielst du es durch den Klick auf den Button ab!


So far so good Flo!


----------



## Nerlich (4. Juli 2007)

Allerdings funkzuniert das nur im IE! Wenn jemand z.b. firefox benutzt, kann er die sounds nicht abspielen.


----------



## brainsucker (16. Oktober 2007)

gibt es auch eine lösung um das dann auch im Firefox zum Laufen zu bekommen?


----------

